# Trains Revisted



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I doubt I'll be posting much in this section...no much interst in cars or planes...

But I did love these







. Class 55 Deltics, now long since gone...


















Image courtesy of freefoto.com

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bikes are included too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How about Manchesters Metrolink tram


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Hawky

Living where you do I'll bet you've been on the Bluebell Railway.

Nice day out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Griff said:


> How about Manchesters Metrolink tram


They've got a tram system in Croydon, looks the same.

I suppose they are greener than normal buses but all that street furniture, bloody great poles with cables attached to them., eyesore IMO.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

neil said:


> Hawky
> 
> Living where you do I'll bet you've been on the Bluebell Railway.
> 
> Nice day out.


Neil,

Its still about 20 miles from me but I have a mate who live right next door in Newick...he wears a Brietling Navitimer that his Dad bought him when he was 18...back in ~1968.

But I've never been on the Bluebell Line...don't know why. But I have been on the Haven Street Line on Isle of Wight http://www.iwsteamrailway.co.uk/...that was a nice day out.









Going back to the Deltic...I have to admit, I was a train spotter for a very short period in my life, but it was only to train spot the 22 (?) Deltic Class 55s. Used to travel from Hull to York to view these beasts. (BTW: don't tell my wife I was a train spotter














)

Paul


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I used to work on the Deltics out of Hull on some of their last services. Amazing engines, what a design !

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Although I was never a spotter I can remember my Grandad taking me to see the trains at our local station as a Kid. My mum thought I was mistaken because the passenger service ended in the late 60's but a bit of research and I found the yard and station was still used for freight into the early 70's. I particularly remember the little class 08's shunting around the yard.


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

As a wee laddie of 11 years of age I was allowed onto the footplate of Deltic 55020 "Nimbus" for the journey from Edinburgh Waverley to Newcastle. I think that was probably the year that they entered service on the East Coast line.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

A link that details the engine

Deltic Engine

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger me now that's an engine. And two Stroke as well !


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's the one in the NRM at York



















and to show how it works


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

hi all,

The 2 stroke deltic., when they departed Hull on 07:00 Hull Executive, due to noise constraints they could only have one of the two engines running. When they got to Paragon signal box they used to start the 2nd engine. This used to start with fuel rack fully open, as a result the cloud of white smoke used to look like a mini atom bomb test, a huge mushroom that could white out from view all 8? storeys of the Hull royal infirmary.

Aaaagh, those where the days

Paul D


----------

